# Problème de partition disque pour installation windows



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens vers vous car je suis un peu perdu. Je cherche depuis maintenant 1 journée sur des forums pour trouver la solution à mon problème. Mais je ne comprends pas tout, c'est pourquoi je vous écris directement. 

J'essaye d'installer windows via Boot Camp sauf qu'à la fin du téléchargement il me dit que j'ai un problème dans la création d'une partition de mon disque. Du coup il me suggère de gérer ça via mon utilitaire, chose que j'ai faite mais qui ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
L'utilitaire de disque me dit: S.O.S a détecté un endommagement devant être réparée. Pour réparé le volume de démarrage, exécutez S.O.S à partir du disque de secours. 

J'ai été voir sur l'assistance d'apple où il était suggérer de démarrer via cmd+R et d'ouvrir à nouveau l'utilitaire de disque et d'exécuter S.O.S. Problème, il ne me trouve aucun défaut, et par conséquent aucune réparation n'est faite. 

J'ai alors tenter de réinstaller mac OS, via l'image disque présente sur mon appareil mais au final, ça ne marche pas. 

Donc je ne sais plus quoi faire. 

Pour résumer: j'ai un problème dans la création d'une partition pour installer windows. 
Je précise également que j'avais réussi a installer une première fois windows sans problème, puis je l'avais desinstaller via Boot Camp , et maintenant j'ai denouveau besoin de l'installer mais je n'y arrive pas.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *Oberjin
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (rien que ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

@Oberjin
Il va falloir préciser quel Mac tu utilises, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Ou lancer le Terminal en tapant cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.

De plus il serait intéressant de connaître la taille de la réservation de la partition Windows que tu avais réservée et où tu as téléchargé cette version de Windows en donnant le nom exact du fichier que tu utilises.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses, voilà pour les commandes. 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +175.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


```
hw.model: MacBookPro12,1hw.model: MacBookPro12,1
```

J'avais réservé une partition de 90 giga (pour la première fois où j'avais installé windows) et un fichier iso windows 10 que j'avais télécharger sur internet (je ne l'ai plus et je ne me souviens plus du tout lequel c'était) 
Pour la partition que j'essaye d'effectuer en ce moment, je réserve encore une fois 90 Gb, et j'ai télécharger un fichier iso Win10_1709_Frenchx64.iso 

Une dernière précision également: j'avais mon disque plein, avec pour autant rien dessus. Et j'ai donc appliquer en suivant les conseils d'autre post du forum la commande Omnidisksweeper gârce à laquelle j'ai supprimé 2 logiciels que j'avais installé il y a longtemps et que je pensais avoir desinstaller. J'ai ensuite redémarré et j'ai regagner environ 100giga. 

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande lance une vérification en mode "*live*" (le volume démarré non démonté) --> *a)* du système de stockage *CoreStorage* chiffré > *b)* du système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume terminal *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par la commande une fois l'exécution terminée.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

Voilà


```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 3DF5C9C2-FA52-4C72-9560-CA73E3CB60F9
Load and verify 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

Aucune erreur : ni dans le *CoreStorage* > ni dans le *jhfs+*. RAS.

Passe encore la commande informative :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   175G    65G   110G    38%  868519 4294098760    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

Tu as de la marge interne : *110 Go* d'espace vacant.

Alors voici le problème dont je m'avise -->


la partition de base du *CoreStorage* :


```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
```


fait *250 Go* ; mais l'espace-disque *Logical Volume* virtualisé par le *CoreStorage* (comme support du volume *Macintosh HD*) :


```
0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +175.0 GB   disk1
```


ne fait que *175 Go*. Soit *75 Go* de moins.

=> interprétation : il s'agit d'une erreur de taille interne du *CoreStorage*. Elle ne se corrige que par une réparation du disque entier. On va voir si cette réparation opère en mode "*live*". Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche --> tape *y* (= *y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une intervention complexe sur le disque : réparation de la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête > réparation de la partition de l'*EFI* > réparatition des structures logiques du *CoreStorage* > réparation de la partition « *booter* » *Recovery HD* > réparation de l'amorçage du volume *Macintosh HD* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble intégral de l'affichage retourné une fois l'opération accomplie.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

```
repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 3DF5C9C2-FA52-4C72-9560-CA73E3CB60F9
Load and verify 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
The volume disk0s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 3DF5C9C2-FA52-4C72-9560-CA73E3CB60F9
Load and verify 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 15293B47-6D3E-4A8C-BED3-061A757A87BF appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 774 915 584 bytes
Growing file system
Updating Windows boot.ini files as required
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Voilà, je ne sais pas du tout ce que tout ça veut dire >,<


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

Tout ça veut dire : victoire !

Cette mention en fin de réparation -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 774 915 584 bytes
Growing file system
```


montre que l'erreur de taille interne au *CoreStorage* a été corrigée. En conséquence > voici le nouvel espace-disque virtualisé par le *CoreStorage* -->


```
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 097A62A8-0D7F-45C9-BA6B-C6CAF273EAB2
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


comme tu peux le voir --> la taille est passée de *175 Go* à *249,8 Go*. Comme il y a toujours une légère diminution de l'espace logique du *CoreStorage* par rapport à la partition physique > un rapport *249,8 Go* / *250,1 Go* (diminution de *300 Mo*) est valide.

Conclusion : problème résolu ! --> le *CoreStorage* est désormais repartitionnable et tu peux créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec l'Assistant BootCamp si tu veux... Tu dois avoir dans les *110 Go* + *75 Go* = *185 Go* d'espace vacant.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

Oh super ! Je vais essayer ça maintenant je vous tiens au courant de la suite ! 
En tout cas, merci infiniment pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Donc tu as un MBP de 2015 qui ne pose aucun problème pour installer Windows 10, mais...


Oberjin a dit:


> Pour la partition que j'essaye d'effectuer en ce moment, je réserve encore une fois 90 Gb, et j'ai télécharger un fichier iso Win10_1709_Frenchx64.iso


...je te conseille de faire un nouveau téléchargement ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant la version 64 bits et le fichier du mois d'avril 2018 qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Ne pas utiliser la version 1809 qui pose encore problème avec iCloud que Microsoft n'a pas encore corrigé sauf Apple via un correctif...





...et 90 Go ne posera aucun souci.

*Edit :* pour information pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de te retrouver dans le même cas de figure. Le seul logiciel fonctionnant uniquement que sous macOS est *Camptune*, il n'est pas gratuit, mais il fera le redimensionnement sans aucune erreur.


----------



## Oberjin (29 Décembre 2018)

Y a t-il besoin d'une clé d'activation ? J'aimerai éviter de payer une clef pour l'utilisation d'un seul logiciel ...


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Oberjin a dit:


> Y a t-il besoin d'une clé d'activation ? J'aimerai éviter de payer une clef pour l'utilisation d'un seul logiciel ...


Que ce soit une installation dans une machine virtuelle ou une installation via Assistant Boot Camp dans une partition dédiée, on peut lors de l'installation se passer du n° de licence. Par la suite sans activation, Windows passera très rapidement en version limitée sans possibilité de faire les mises à jour et sans avoir accès aux paramètres de réglages.


----------

